# Smok Power Engine 400W TC Box Mod



## zadiac (30/8/16)

Power Engine mod is *powered by four replaceable 18650 batteries* that can provide you with 400W maximum power output; 0.96” OLED screen is easy-to-read; and Micro-USB port supports firmware upgrade, you can enjoy vaping keep with the evolution. Innovation keeps changing the vaping experience!

1 x Power Engine Mod
1 x USB Charging/Upgrading Cable
1 x User Manual
Spare Parts

Size: 57x44x93mm
Power Range: Max. 400W
Resistance Range: 0.1-3Ω (VW) / 0.06Ω-2Ω (TC)
Temperature Range: 200°F-600°F/ 100°C-315°C







This is just ridiculous!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cespian (30/8/16)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/8/16)

Strangely this device makes sense. Mostly because this new Smok Tfv8 tank. The coils need like 100+ watts to just warm up. Lol so i think they creating this device for when they come out with a coil that is made up of 12 Alien Claptons twisted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (30/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Strangely this device makes sense. Mostly because this new Smok Tfv8 tank. The coils need like 100+ watts to just warm up. Lol so i think they creating this device for when they come out with a coil that is made up of 12 Alien Claptons twisted.


The TFV12? hahaha

It is a nice option to have, however not sure how many people will buy it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (30/8/16)

Depending on the configuration, id go for it because of battery life.


----------

